# Replacing 2008 F250 FX4 & New Super Dutys



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I suppose it getting to be that time and big black has a change of careers. This is by far the best truck I have ever owned however it is getting a little long in the tooth little things are starting to show its age. It is getting to the point that Im looking at new.

My dilemma is this truck is set up perfect and I hate to trade it in when they are only going to put it back to stock and sell or send out to auction. I did the deletes for longevity and mileage increase and PTP did the work. I have every maintenance record and all stock OEM parts that have been replaced with after market sitting in garage for this day. Close friends and family make fun at the way I keep this truck clean and baby it. To you guys that recently traded in or sold what price range did you get on your deals for trade in and new?

I looked yesterday at the F250 2015/2014 Lariat FX4 and they were wanting low to mid 50's. They low balled me on trade at $16k. I was thinking somewhere near $20 on trade and $25 retail.

What do yall think this thing will fetch on trade or sold out right.

Big Black Stats

2008 FX4 in black on black, loaded out for that year, 164k miles. It has been deleted of EGR & PDF. 4" Black Exhasut, S&B Cold Air, HS MiniMax, Bilstein 5100 Shocks, Redi Lift front/Rear Leveling Kit, running lights, bull bar, NFab 3 step running boards, RECON Headlights & Blinker Black Outs, Black Out Maker Lights w/ LED, LED Brake Light & 3rd Brake Light Retro's, 20" XD Series Monster Wheels in Black and brand new Toyo MT's 35".


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Did they say anything about having to put the truck back to stock before trade in?


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Good looking truck. They will knock the trade in price down $4-5K if it's not back to stock and I think now they can not legally buy it unless they put it back to stock.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

Great looking truck btw. That thing has a lot of life left in her I would hold on to her!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

If it's the best truck you've owned, keep it. Fixing a few things here and there are a helluva lot cheaper than a monthly payment.


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

You could put it up for sale at 25k, see if anyone is interested. You are not in a bind for a truck. 


On a side note the 2015 F250s are going to have a larger and improved turbo. Going to make little more HP and little more Torque compared to earlier 6.7s. I would wait for them to come out and then you have the bargaining chip on a 2014 if you want it and might be able to get the 2014 cheaper or you can get a 2015 with a little more power. Also some dealers will cut a good deal if you pre order a 2015. You can work a deal on your trade in, order the truck like you want it. May take some time to come in, but gives you a lot of flexibility in options and price because you do not need a truck right now.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

keep the thing. heck i expect 300K out of my gassers!


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Did it in March. Traded out an 08' KR 350 long bed with H&S mini, S&B intake, 4.5" Banks tip, ranch hand front, 4" Rancho lift,.....for an 11' KR 350 long bed. Gave me 16k for it and it had right at 200k on it. They had to put it back to stock so they 2g off. I wanted twenty but I picked up the new to me one for right at forty loaded with every possible option, full replacement ranch hands front and back and hideaway running boards with LEDs. Still think the hideaways are pretty ghetto but I'm gettin use to them. I did tank by bed Nat, tool box and auxiliary tank off my old one while I was transferring all my **** from truck to truck which they chimed in about wanting the diesel tank and I said can't do it. I will never pay 65k for a new truck for myself.

You got a good lookin ride. Stick to your guns and sell it outright person to oerson and you'll gett 22k or more I bet. I didn't go person to person because the motor was going to need a gasket and/or egr job in the near future and I didn't want the as is to weigh on me if I were to actually meet the person.


----------



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

DSL_PWR said:


> Did they say anything about having to put the truck back to stock before trade in?


They did not say anything other than bring the parts in and they will put back to stock. I keep my aftermarket. BTW I did call your people out in Sealy.

On a side note I called PTP and they will put my DPF back, EGF, Airbox, Exhaust at no charge if I give them my tuner. LOL Funny thing is they only chaged me $500 to delete. I pretty sure that H&S that i have is worth wayyy more. Offroad's are hard to come by these days.



ReelWork said:


> If it's the best truck you've owned, keep it. Fixing a few things here and there are a helluva lot cheaper than a monthly payment.


With doing belts, ball joints and some of the larger maintenance items it is always breaking down to be about $500 a month to keep it. No big deal butt the little women hauls some expensive dressage ponies around and lets just say older vehicles in most cases are not as reliable as new. I have 6yrs out of this truck and got my money out of it.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

good looking truck. id sell on the powerstroke forums. it will be appreciated and and the buyer will know the history of it over buying it blindly at a dealership.


----------



## Bearkat73 (Aug 5, 2009)

BATWING said:


> They did not say anything other than bring the parts in and they will put back to stock. I keep my aftermarket. BTW I did call your people out in Sealy.
> 
> On a side note I called PTP and they will put my DPF back, EGF, Airbox, Exhaust at no charge if I give them my tuner. LOL Funny thing is they only chaged me $500 to delete. I pretty sure that H&S that i have is worth wayyy more. Offroad's are hard to come by these days.
> 
> With doing belts, ball joints and some of the larger maintenance items it is always breaking down to be about $500 a month to keep it. No big deal butt the little women hauls some expensive dressage ponies around and lets just say older vehicles in most cases are not as reliable as new. I have 6yrs out of this truck and got my money out of it.


That tuner you have is worth at least $1,000 and that's on the low side so I wouldn't be giving that away to anybody. I would try to sale that thing outright before I traded it in. You will get at least a couple grand better on a private sale. That thing should move pretty easy it is a good looking truck plus you have all the goodies on it already.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY (Sep 8, 2012)

I think your truck is worth 18-19,000 on trade as long as you have all the deleted stuff put back to factory. With the deletes it would be worth the 16,000-17,000 you were told. We can not resell a truck that is deleted and it is a lot more expensive to have everything put back on for us. We have to use the service dept and put it back 100% stock or wholesale it.


----------



## surf_ox (Jul 8, 2008)

PM marshhunter he might be interested if he hasn't already Done something.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The mileage and mods are what is hurting you relative to trade in value. Back in December, I got more than that for a 2007 F150 KR with trashed leather and a dent in the front fender. 

You will probably do better by selling it yourself. Even after the tax hit.


----------



## goodwood (Mar 30, 2009)

if you have stock parts you could make at least a 1000 bucks after you pay a mechanic to replace parts and sell aftermarket parts. plus you raise trade value. id rather sell it as is privately. less work more money. just might take a little time. people from all over the country will fly in for the right truck. theyre always looking. what condition is the interior?


----------

